# Do I have IBS.....or something else?



## scutigeraCRA (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello,

For the past 10 days I have been suffering from what seems to be reminiscent of what was described to me as a stomach virus by a doctor at my local hospital on a previous occasion, but I am unsure whether it is a repeat of this or whether it is full-blown IBS. On the first day I woke up feeling fine, but after a few hours I started to feel quite dizzy. I had eaten the same amount of food I usually do up to this point. After my evening meal I started to have discomfort in my abdominal area, which culminated in me going to bed much earlier. For the next few days I felt uncomfortable, with abdominal pain and slight constipation. The stools I did pass were light brown and yellow in colour, along with a fair amount of mucus. I tried to eat a bland diet of bread and some lean meats but this had no alleviating affect on me.

In the weeks leading to this state I had been drinking heavily and eating a lot of fast, processed foods due to adversity at home. I think this may have contributed to this, but I am unsure whether this unhealthy diet led to IBS, or whether it weakened my immune system, making me susceptible to infection. I have demonstrated IBS symptoms in the past, and I am quite certain of how it is triggered, but I have not been diagnosed with it. The last time I remember having a severe attack was when I was on holiday, when I ate large quantities of the local cuisine which, in retrospect, was quite rich and spicy. However, with this I didn't demonstrate any of the affects I have at this moment in time.

I have experimented with different foods, as I still have an appetite, and yesterday I have been eating pasta with tomato sauce and yogurt. After eating these foods I actually felt much better, as my stomach felt more relaxed. However, when I woke up this morning and had my first movement, the discomfort came back. Whilst the colour was more normal, I still passed solid stools followed by diarrhea. Does this indicate IBS, or something else? On alternate days I have modified the amount of soluble and insoluble fibre I eat, but this has no apparent long-term affect.

I have read online that most IBS attacks last 2-4 days before symptoms either improve or completely resolve themselves. As it has been almost 11 days, I am quite concerned that it could be something more than IBS. In addition, I had a procedure to remove my gallbladder three years ago. Would the lack of this organ prolong an IBS attack? I must confess that I have been eating sweets like starburst and fruit pastilles almost daily due to ongoing and unrelated depression...


----------



## daak (Jun 13, 2017)

> I tried to eat a bland diet of bread and some lean meats but this had no alleviating affect on me.


A new diet takes time to kick-in, you should at least do it for 2 weeks before you judge anything.



> In the weeks leading to this state I had been drinking heavily and eating a lot of fast, processed foods due to adversity at home. I think this may have contributed to this, but I am unsure whether this unhealthy diet led to IBS,


I got my IBS from drinking and fatty food...It can very well be the cause.



> I have read online that most IBS attacks last 2-4 days before symptoms either improve or completely resolve themselves.


That's complete bull, my last attack lasted for about a week and a half.



> I am quite concerned that it could be something more than IBS. In addition, I had a procedure to remove my gallbladder three years ago. Would the lack of this organ prolong an IBS attack?


Some people who had had their gallbladder reported that they had trouble digesting fatty foods so it can very well be a factor affecting your IBS.

You should really go on a low fat food diet has its been reported to improve both IBS symptoms and post surgery gallbladder digestion.

Your symptoms do really sound like IBS, if you are really worried you could do a routine bloodtest just to see if everything is in order ( and it should be )


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

I had my first attack of what is probably IBS (it responded very well to the FODMAP elimination plan) two weeks ago.

These are the ingredients in Starbursts: INGREDIENTS:*CORN SYRUP*, *SUGAR*, *APPLE JUICE* FROM CONCENTRATE, *GELATIN*, FOOD *STARCH*-MODIFIED, *CITRIC ACID*, LESS THAN 1.5% - *PECTIN*, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL *FLAVORS*, COLORING (RED 40, YELLOW 5). GLUTEN-FREE.

The Corn Syrup is probably High Fructose, a FODMAP, the apple juice is a FODMAP. Pectin ferments rapidly, so lots isn't good for you.

These are the ingredients in fruit Pastilles: *Sugar*, *Glucose Syrup*, Fruit Juices from Concentrate (25%) (Grape, Blackcurrant, Strawberry, *Lime*, Orange, Lemon), *Gelatine*, Gum Arabic, *Modified Starch*, *Malic Acid*, *Acidity Regulator* (*Trisodium Citrate*), *Citric Acid*,Flavourings, Colours (Anthocyanins, *Copper Complexes* of Chlorophyllins, *Beta-Carotene*, ...

It wouldn't eat either Starbursts or Fruit Pastilles, myself. This is all so new to me and it wouldn't be worth risking my settled 'system' to eat those things.

Regards, ElaineD


----------

